# Limited entry elk three corners so far so bad



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got home after a horrible "limited entry" escapade hunted sat-tues did not see one elk of any size. I drew out three corners hunted three corners, browns park, gosling, airport and cemetery all in all 18 miles of hiking and 200 miles of driving off road. Nothing. It was 86 degrees sat. On sat and sun morning temp was 56 on top of the mountain. No movement no elk. I will be back up there Saturday but I gotta say it's crappy hunting. I never saw one harvested and no one was seeing them. If u are hunting deer there I saw three 2 points and a spike all up high. 

10 years to draw. Hope things change good luck to all of us


----------



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. I'm out of ideas and don't have horses just my tired old feet


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in the same boat, drew a LE tag and hunted hard for 5 days w/o seeing a single elk of any size or sex. Threw in the towel last night with 3 days remaining. I spoke with the CWMU manager today that I hunted all sides of basically and he said that his hunter yesterday spotted 80 bulls on their 28k acre ranch....apparently they are all hiding out in there. The most disappointing hunting and down right depressing experience of my life.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Sad. We have hunted the area since the 80's when someone in the clan would draw. We always saw elk. I guess the hunting gods smiled when my 9 points didn't draw. 

p.s Where is the CWMU in Three Corners? News to me?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Without horses you're screwed... That's the problem with that area. too many roads and too many people driving them. Elk don't like trucks and wheelers. If you don't get away from the roads, and I mean AWAY from the roads, you're hunt is doomed. I drew a cow tag in that area last year and all I saw was big bulls running everywhere. We were on horses and seven miles from the road. God bless horses... and God bless state officials with the brains and good common sense to close roads to OHV traffic.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish the tables were turned on CWMU and that the landowners had 90% public applicant tags and got to have 10% for their profit... sad that 40% of the state's huntable land is locked away cause someone got the bright idea to make it pay-to-play.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Wait.... I thought rifle hunts on LE units were not really hunts but shoots because it's so easy to harvest elk during the rut.

Guys, sorry to hear that the hunt was a tough one.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I wish the tables were turned on CWMU and that the landowners had 90% public applicant tags and got to have 10% for their profit... sad that 40% of the state's huntable land is locked away cause someone got the bright idea to make it pay-to-play.


I wish that 90% of the CWMU tags went to the public too....but, let's face it, the fact that we have any kind of opportunity to hunt private land at all is a bonus compared to simply being locked out.


----------



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

the idea behind LE is that the odds are better, but there is no certanty. I am perfectly fine not getting one because of a poor shot or they were too far away, etc. but we are talking about no animals anywhere. I spoke with a dwr official on saturday night at dusk, he said one had been harvested..one out of 25 tags...granted he may not know about all of the ones taken, and I am sure there are some elk there, the problem is there are too few and its got to be due to the weather more than anything, its just too hot. all the tracks we found were old. like two or three rains ago. no fresh droppings anywhere. I cannot blame dwr for the weather but it sure sucks to wait as long I did..some people probably waited longer...and have this sort of hunt. I am just looking for suggestions on where to go that I might see something given the situation I find myself in....it is what it is...but at my age this may be my last chance to hunt a big bull. I dont want to let it pass by without a good fight. 

I know there are some areas where horses are the only choice but that cannot comprise all the elk in the area and if i have to hike a bit..so be it. maybe bare top is where I have to go.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Without horses you're screwed... That's the problem with that area. too many roads and too many people driving them. Elk don't like trucks and wheelers. If you don't get away from the roads, and I mean AWAY from the roads, you're hunt is doomed. I drew a cow tag in that area last year and all I saw was big bulls running everywhere. We were on horses and seven miles from the road. God bless horses... and God bless state officials with the brains and good common sense to close roads to OHV traffic.


Exactly!!!

PM Sent with details.


----------



## wbcougster (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm hearing from friends in the know, wildlife biologists, that the wolves are at play. Word is that the wolves are "encouraging" the elk to herd up in larger groups, so if you see them, you see lots, if you are not lucky to be around a large herd, you aren't going to see much.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Without horses you're screwed... That's the problem with that area. too many roads and too many people driving them. Elk don't like trucks and wheelers. If you don't get away from the roads, and I mean AWAY from the roads, you're hunt is doomed. I drew a cow tag in that area last year and all I saw was big bulls running everywhere. We were on horses and seven miles from the road. God bless horses... and God bless state officials with the brains and good common sense to close roads to OHV traffic.
> ...


Was I too subtle... :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

No, not too subtle. You know how I feel about all the OHV access we have. If I didn't think there was a treehugger agenda behind it I would be for shutting them all down. However, he doesn't need a horse to access that area. It might be the prefered method but I know of several big bulls packed out of there via backpack.


----------



## runningelk (May 25, 2011)

check out the other three corner, (oh crap) thread. Lots of infor. I'll be huning antelope flats, Saw 2 6 points and 1 6 point killed there I'll seeya Saturday, Im in a Silver dodge.


----------



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

runningelk said:


> check out the other three corner, (oh crap) thread. Lots of infor. I'll be huning antelope flats, Saw 2 6 points and 1 6 point killed there I'll seeya Saturday, Im in a Silver dodge.


sounds good, I am in a silver ford f350 need help just hunt me down, camping at dripping springs.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Without horses you're screwed... That's the problem with that area. too many roads and too many people driving them. Elk don't like trucks and wheelers. If you don't get away from the roads, and I mean AWAY from the roads, you're hunt is doomed. I drew a cow tag in that area last year and all I saw was big bulls running everywhere. We were on horses and seven miles from the road. God bless horses... and God bless state officials with the brains and good common sense to close roads to OHV traffic.
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :O•-: :O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## Purogringo (Mar 20, 2008)

Danac, 

Sorry to hear about that hunt. We were on the muzzy deer hunt and all around it did suck! Weather was way too hot, 3 different hunts going on at the same time, and no animals to be found. Saw enough does and fawns to feed a city. It's a shame what the DWR has done to the Three Corners unit. How many cow tags have they given out for that unit over the last 5 yrs?! The animals are gone! Hell, we couldn't even find any bunnies to shoot at either down in Clay Basin around all the gas wells and washes.

I've got 7 points and have been puttin' in for that LE hunt every year but I'm going to start looking else where. It's just been way over managed. Or put in for a late season (Dec or Jan) hunt when the animals come down from CO.

We camped in Clay Basin right at the bridge and river, and on Thur evening we were on the road around 3 corners (around the WY side) and almost ran a cow over coming around a corner. Look up and on the hill on the UT side we saw a herd of about 20-25 cows with a 5 or 6 pt bull standing watch. Sat we saw a guy pulled off down in Clay Basin that had a nice 340'ish bull that the Fish N Game guy told us he got up on 3 Corners.

Overall we were pretty bummed about this area.


----------



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well a little good news to report, I got a 5x5 sat night really nice bull but had to hike a long ways into bare mnt along the power line road. All in all the hunt was nothing like what others had experienced in the past there were hardly any elk to see but at least I got something for 10 years of putting in! Euro mount and meat in fridge all good tyvm for all the advise!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

danac787 said:


> Well a little good news to report, I got a 5x5 sat night really nice bull but had to hike a long ways into bare mnt along the power line road. All in all the hunt was nothing like what others had experienced in the past there were hardly any elk to see but at least I got something for 10 years of putting in! Euro mount and meat in fridge all good tyvm for all the advise!!


When did your hunt start? I thought all LE muzzy tags were 9/28-10/6??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


Ya, How many elk have you killed from your wheeler Dustin?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

danac787 said:


> Well a little good news to report, I got a 5x5 sat night really nice bull but had to hike a long ways into bare mnt along the power line road. All in all the hunt was nothing like what others had experienced in the past there were hardly any elk to see but at least I got something for 10 years of putting in! Euro mount and meat in fridge all good tyvm for all the advise!!


Atta kid! Tell me this, would that bull have meant more to you if youd'a shot it from the hood of your truck on the first morning two miles from camp? I''ll bet not.

You did your homework, hunted your butt off, exhausted all the other options, kept at it, worked hard, went the extra mile, and in the end wound up with a bull instead of tag soup.

Congrats!

Pics???


----------



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!! I will post pics tonight. Lot of work but well worth it.


----------



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> danac787 said:
> 
> 
> > Well a little good news to report, I got a 5x5 sat night really nice bull but had to hike a long ways into bare mnt along the power line road. All in all the hunt was nothing like what others had experienced in the past there were hardly any elk to see but at least I got something for 10 years of putting in! Euro mount and meat in fridge all good tyvm for all the advise!!
> ...


this was a rifle hunt, it goes from oct 1 - oct 14


----------



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

here are a few pics...thats me...the tired one...before the work began lol

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?ci ... 48DB3!1678


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job! Glad you were able to connect with a bull. After our phone conversation I was thinking I might be taking sometime off this week for a horse ride. Getting away from the obnoxious atv's makes a huge difference. There is ALOT of country, canyons, nooks and corners up there. A guy could spend a week looking in all of them from a horse, let alone hiking. Congrats!


----------



## huntinnut (Oct 15, 2011)

to danac787
way to go you two!!!!! who is doing your euro? I live in hooper and WOULD LOVE TO DO IT, do 12-20 or so a year, call me if interested, have alot of referalls on them probably send you some pics of them. Did a 373 bull off pavahnt last year, also have some useful info on deer for ya.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats!
Huntinnut-welcome to the forum!


----------



## huntinnut (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, not a computer guy at all, first time logging in or whatever you call it to these things but read them and really interesting. Maybe someone can help me, with absolutely no winter range in the north and hurting herd numbers i dont even want to shoot a buck in the northern region so i got a southern deer rifle tag. Havent hunted deer with rifle since i was 15 (love to bow or muzzleload) but have no idea where to go down south. Definately no spot to remote or nasty, love the work it takes and love to ride my horses, so does anyone have some info? I hunt by myself, noone will go with me because i take it to extremes so no spot is going to get filled up with a bunch of unethical hunters or 'goons' i guess. Thanks a million any info is GREATLY appreciated, going in blind.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

try the Coral Pink Sand Dunes.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

huntinnut, I sent you a PM. Check your message box.

danac, congrats on your bull. Way to get it done.


----------



## danac787 (Jul 5, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> huntinnut, I sent you a PM. Check your message box.
> 
> danac, congrats on your bull. Way to get it done.


tyvm, I had the mount done locally by Custom Taxidermy.


----------

